# Wie kann man GPU AIO Radiator Lüfer (Push/Pull) auch über GPU Temperatur steuern?



## CTmanGer (8. September 2018)

*Wie kann man GPU AIO Radiator Lüfer (Push/Pull) auch über GPU Temperatur steuern?*

Wie kann ich die AIO Wasserkühlung auch über die GPU Temperatur steuern?

Auf der GPU, der Kuhler wird über die GPU Temperatur gesteuert - Corsair HG10... wie Kraken G12 und ähnliches
Umgebaute EVGA 1080ti FE

Die Pumpe Corsair H75 ist am x399 Taichi an Pumpen Pin angeschlossen - läuft immer auf denn ich höre sie nicht - genauso wie CPU H115i Pumpe
Die Corsair Lüfter (Push-Pull) sind an Case Fan 2 angeschlossen - Anpassen lassen die sich nur an CPU oder MB Temperatur

Lösungen: so eine Corsair Link Box oder eine Software ala SpeedFan... oder habe ich was übersehen?
Muss wohl irgend etwas übersehen haben, denn sonst habe ich auch nichts dazu im Internet gefunden


----------



## RtZk (8. September 2018)

*AW: Wie kann man GPU AIO Radiator Lüfer (Push/Pull) auch über GPU Temperatur steuern?*

Einfach an den Lüfter Anschluss der Grafikkarte anschließen (geht nur mit Adapter). Die Pumpe würde ich einfach weiter am Mainboard lassen.


----------



## CTmanGer (8. September 2018)

*AW: Wie kann man GPU AIO Radiator Lüfer (Push/Pull) auch über GPU Temperatur steuern?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Einfach an den Lüfter Anschluss der Grafikkarte anschließen (geht nur mit Adapter). Die Pumpe würde ich einfach weiter am Mainboard lassen.



So wie den OnBoard Lüfter der GPU...
Habe ich mir schon gedacht, nur war ich nicht sicher das kleine Teil nicht so zu überlasten.

Vielen Dank - Mache ich gleich jetzt


----------



## RtZk (8. September 2018)

*AW: Wie kann man GPU AIO Radiator Lüfer (Push/Pull) auch über GPU Temperatur steuern?*

Denke aber daran die Lüfterkurve manuell zu bearbeiten, denn ich glaube nicht, dass die RPM der Lüfter der Aio und des alten Kühlers die Gleiche ist.


----------

